# how do people think about liquid v1.3 over aokp b34?



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

So ive always used aokp since i got my gnexus and i loved it! it has a lot of custimization options and i just got use to it. As i make this topic im downloading liquid v1.3 right now for no apparent reason but just to see how it is. The one thing ive noticed is that a lot of people Theme mainly for the aokp rom so i dont know if its worth keeping liquid =/


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

From all the posts in that thread I would say that the new liquid is a buggy mess. I would go with something else personally until they get their rom sorted out.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

You won't know until your try....


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Ever since the initial release of Liquid I have always had problems with it. Been trying it through every release but couldn't get it stable on my phone. AOKP has been rock solid since the initial release.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I personally like AOKP. To each his own. At least you are willing to try something new...


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> From all the posts in that thread I would say that the new liquid is a buggy mess. I would go with something else personally until they get their rom sorted out.


Unfortunately, this is true. And at least one of the devs seems determined to not realize this...


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I use AOKP partially because I like the options for themes, but mostly because I am a huge fan of Roman and the way he handles things plus I honestly don't notice much of a difference in speed/battery life from AOKP to Liquid which is kind of the main selling point of Liquid.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

U hear it a lot, "this from is so smooth....fast....like a new phone...". Its what makes us flash lots of stuff and tweak endlessly in pursuit of pure butter. I find myself mostly d mostly disappointed when trying out new roms tho because they seldom live up to the hype. Liquid 1.3, however, seriously is worth trying out with included kernel this thing is seriously, really, no fooling ,a new experience moving around the screens and scrolling lists and has a whole different feel of responsiveness when touching screens. but of course, each device is unique. My device, tho, liquid is stable, fast and amazingly smooth and 1.3 is the best my phone has ever run. it is worth trying out for sure


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

My phone is *much faster* with *Faux's kernel and Liquid*. AOKP is a great ROM, not knocking it at all. I check out the new releases of AOKP when they drop, but always nandroid back to Liquid within a day. AOKP has a lot of customization's for sure, but I don't use most of them. Liquid offers me the perfect balance of customization and speed. I only had one small issue with Liquid 1.3 when I tried swapping kernels, but after that, its zippy, smooth and stable. All the other releases have solid as far as I am concerned. For what its worth.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

i run black ice (a variant of aokp) but i have tried all of team liquids releases! i do have some stability issues with liquid but its a great ROM...i normally jump to everyones newest release for a few days to check it out and see what they have done new but i always find myself going back to aokp or black ice...liquid is worth checking out as it is really really smooth and responsive...more so than aokp, but aokp is rock solid as far as stability goes...try liquid and test out different kernels with it till you find what works best with your phone...1.3 is a really good release!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Liquid is nice but it was buggy for me. Too many lock up and reboots. And I personally hate when animation speeds are sped up. I'm using AOKP 34 and have no issues


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

You're doing something wrong if your phone locks up and reboots. Maybe in terms of OCing or undervolting...but that is certainly not a bug associated with the ROM.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> You're doing something wrong if your phone locks up and reboots. Maybe in terms of OCing or undervolting...but that is certainly not a bug associated with the ROM.


Fail


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

You can say "Fail" all you want, but there just as many of 'us' that are not having _any _issues with Liquid 1.3.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> You can say "Fail" all you want, but there just as many of 'us' that are not having _any _issues with Liquid 1.3.


We'll find out... If there is a bug fix/new release of liquid soon...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've had a few FCs, and some quirks go on. It's not overly buggy, to where it can't be ran as a daily driver, but there are some small bugs that pop up now and again. Android OS reports higher on battery usage. IDK, if it actually is using resources, or if it's just showing that like 4.0.3 does.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

exarkun said:


> We'll find out... If there is a bug fix/new release of liquid soon...


I don't care about any 'bug fix' coming out. I am not having ANY issues now. What part of that do you not understand?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the Liquid releases. Never had a problem with them. With that said, I see no increase in performance, speed, or battery life compared to B34 or any of the other releases from Roman and his team. Because AOKP offers a few more customization options that's the ROM I go with.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I don't care about any 'bug fix' coming out. I am not having ANY issues now. What part of that do you not understand?


I honestly don't give a crap if you have no issues. What I give a crap about is all the morons out there telling everyone that is experiencing the same bugs to wipe and reinstall.

Apparently you are not experienced enough with software development (actually, apprently not experienced at all based on your attitude) to realize that not everyone is effected by a bug. However, if many people are reporting the same problem, there is a bug.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

exarkun said:


> I honestly don't give a crap if you have no issues. What I give a crap about is all the morons out there telling everyone that is experiencing the same bugs to wipe and reinstall.
> 
> Apparently you are not experienced enough with software development (actually, apprently not experienced at all based on your attitude) to realize that not everyone is effected by a bug. However, if many people are reporting the same problem, there is a bug.


I happen to be a software engineer, so there goes that theory. A bug for your phone does not automatically constitute a bug for my phone. In the same way that cpu/voltage settings work fine for me may not work fine for you.

Many people are reporting your problem, but many people are not.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I usually stick to AOKP...not because Liquid is buggy or anything...jsut some of the things he chooses to do to his ROM are not my cup o' tea.

for instance, the liquid settings thing in the notification, dont use it, and last time i tried to hide it, i had problems.
also, the text that he changes to blue...it really bothers me...lol. i am kinda anal about things, and that bothers me a lot. blue text on a blue battery doesn't work as well as white text on blue battery. it was just little things like that, that makes me look past liquid and go onto AOKP..

that and the fact that one of the Liquid team members basically called me a moron for making a good suggestion for a thunderbolt ROM. kinda rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't feed the fanboy troll.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Each phone will be different . I been running liquid for awhile (since 1.0) lol and no real bugs for m even 1.3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> From all the posts in that thread I would say that the new liquid is a buggy mess. I would go with something else personally until they get their rom sorted out.


No way, man. It's not that bad at all. Some people are having deep sleep issues (I'm not) and I get a reboot when I pair my BT to my hands free in my car. Besides that, the thing is buttery smooth.


----------



## mothy (Jul 26, 2011)

Best battery life Ive ever had, Tried Axiom and AOKP. With Liquid I avg 16-17 hours with 2-3 hrs screen on time. Mix of Wifi and 4G


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mothy said:


> Best battery life Ive ever had, Tried Axiom and AOKP. With Liquid I avg 16-17 hours with 2-3 hrs screen on time. Mix of Wifi and 4G


Pretty sure I read somewhere that ROM's don't affect battery life that much, it is more of what you are doing and Kernels. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I've said this in a few places because the drama seems to spill out anywhere the rom is mentioned, but I don't understand (well I think I do, but I heartily disagree with it) the pervasive attitude some people have that they should always chime in when someone else reports a bug. The right way to do this is to compare notes on what we're all doing differently. The wrong way is to generalize specific bug reports into fights about whether or not "the rom is stable". True, some newbies will always show up with problems that deserve a stock response: "Did you dirty flash? Try a clean flash without your own personal apps running, see if you can recreate the issue." Ce la vie! If someone seems teachable, teach them. If they present themselves as unwilling to learn how to troubleshoot their own problems, ignore them and let them move on.
(For consideration: Someone posts "Rom was buggy, I'm going back to my other favorite." What an unhelpful SOB! But if you post the world's best beatdown in reply to them, what makes you think they'll actually come back to the thread to read it?)

There are a couple of well documented bugs in liquid 1.3. They do not cause general instability; the rom does not lag, stutter, crash, etc. Patches have been made that fix these problems completely (go team!), and they have been brought to the devs' attention for fixing in their next release. If you intend to flash liquid 1.3, I highly recommend that you read this post, and flash the zip linked to it along with the rom when you first install: http://rootzwiki.com...410#entry644022

That said, with those patches applied, Liquid 1.3 has been treating me great. It delivers everything it promises for the way I use my phone. I used to run the AOKP beta builds but I intend to let this rom sit because it's so rock solid (...and flashing new roms can be very time consuming, it turns out). I really like AOKP but it is jam packed full of features I never use. Liquid is a nice alternative that keeps things a little slimmer. I don't think AOKP is what I'd call bloated, so I intend to check out the milestones and see what they've added in, but my personal sensibilities find things that advertise themselves as slimmed down for efficiency very appealing (guess what kernel I usually run







).


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Liquid is basically aokp with a few tweaks (buildprop, etc) and a custom kernel (franco). I don't know why people say aokp has useless options, liquid settings is forked from aokp rom control (check github) and has the exact same options. Liquid is even more bloated. For example, liquid has both aokp toggles and CM toggles, which is mostly redundant. Their unique "theme engine" is kinda useless (at least for now).
it's also much more buggy than aokp IMO. It just doesn't have the same attention to details: bootanimation is ugly and low res, icons are not xhdpi, settings have the wrong captions, etc. It also has some major issues with gps, nfc, wifi, etc for a lot of people (not me personally). AOKP builds rarely have major bugs.
Liquid has a few tweaks that make it "seem" faster, notably animation speed tweaks. Don't believe people who say "this rom is buttery smooth". All due respect to fanboys, it's mostly imaginary.
Battery life claims are also 99% imaginary. Except for cases where a rom has a bug that prevents deep sleep,etc , ALL roms have about the same battery life when used with the same kernel. Flash franco with aokp and you get the same battery life as liquid.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> Liquid is basically aokp with a few tweaks (buildprop, etc) and a custom kernel (franco). I don't know why people say aokp has useless options, liquid settings is forked from aokp rom control (check github) and has the exact same options. Liquid is even more bloated. For example, liquid has both aokp toggles and CM toggles, which is mostly redundant. Their unique "theme engine" is kinda useless (at least for now).
> it's also much more buggy than aokp IMO. It just doesn't have the same attention to details: bootanimation is ugly and low res, icons are not xhdpi, settings have the wrong captions, etc. It also has some major issues with gps, nfc, wifi, etc for a lot of people (not me personally). AOKP builds rarely have major bugs.
> Liquid has a few tweaks that make it "seem" faster, notably animation speed tweaks. Don't believe people who say "this rom is buttery smooth". All due respect to fanboys, it's mostly imaginary.
> Battery life claims are also 99% imaginary. Except for cases where a rom has a bug that prevents deep sleep,etc , ALL roms have about the same battery life when used with the same kernel. Flash franco with aokp and you get the same battery life as liquid.


Pretty much agree with this. Nothing wrong with the Liquid ROM but for the most part it is AOKP with "Extra" features.


----------



## Turnuslives (Dec 20, 2011)

msrfx said:


> My phone is *much faster* with *Faux's kernel and Liquid*. AOKP is a great ROM, not knocking it at all. I check out the new releases of AOKP when they drop, but always nandroid back to Liquid within a day. AOKP has a lot of customization's for sure, but I don't use most of them. Liquid offers me the perfect balance of customization and speed. I only had one small issue with Liquid 1.3 when I tried swapping kernels, but after that, its zippy, smooth and stable. All the other releases have solid as far as I am concerned. For what its worth.


Faux's kernal and liquid is a dirty secret. My phone, in plain old interactive governor, is unbelievably responsive and crazy amazing with the battery life. Yet, I had to apply a fix to get liquid to go into deep sleep. Its a simple gps bug, but some of those "less involved" flashers won't like having to actually read a few pages of a thread.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I love liquid.. The only time I switch is when a new version comes out... I hate the constantly every few day updates... Liquid takes its time and hits every update with a bang!.. Not to mention NO bugs or reboots for me..

Someone said they didn't like liquid settings in the pulldown.. I don't get why.. It looks alot cleaner and it's easier then jumping through menus










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> Pretty much agree with this. Nothing wrong with the Liquid ROM but for the most part it is AOKP with "Extra" features.


I completely disagree with this. Liquid is slim and far less bloated. I've ran them all - nothing is smoother than Liquid.

And I'm not a fanboy.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

I am so glad im not so busy that I need a phone on crack, the millisecond difference between aokp and liquid isnt nearly enough for me to consider having less options, I mean does everyone else really rely on that extra millisecond boost?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I completely disagree with this. Liquid is slim and far less bloated. I've ran them all - nothing is smoother than Liquid.
> 
> And I'm not a fanboy.


How can you say it is less bloated when it adds more than AOKP? I don't think you understand what "bloat" means.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think both r quite nice.. nobody is close to aokp features... however liquid is not just a millisecond faster.. the speed is quite noticeable.. no lag ever.. extremely responsive.. really I kinda just have em both backed up and run what I'm in the mood for .. they r both awesome!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> How can you say it is less bloated when it adds more than AOKP? I don't think you understand what "bloat" means.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't know if you noticed the size difference in the file size
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> How can you say it is less bloated when it adds more than AOKP? I don't think you understand what "bloat" means.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The liquid smooth rom is less than 100 mb gapps included.. it is the slimmest rom I've seen.. when he says bloat I think he means bloated coding I think.. no extra language at all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Kevin3328 said:


> The liquid smooth rom is less than 100 mb gapps included.. it is the slimmest rom I've seen.. when he says bloat I think he means bloated coding I think.. no extra language at all
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well that makes more sense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I meant file size - and removal of unnecessary stuff.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

I jump back and forth like the ROM slut that I am.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> From all the posts in that thread I would say that the new liquid is a buggy mess. I would go with something else personally until they get their rom sorted out.


This is absolutely false. Maybe people didn't wipe before flashing, but I've had zero issues and fantastic battery life. Performance is top notch. No soft reboots, no lag, just pure win.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I completely disagree with this. Liquid is slim and far less bloated. I've ran them all - nothing is smoother than Liquid.
> 
> And I'm not a fanboy.


Wanna know how I know you're a fanboi?

I haz no sig


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> This is absolutely false. Maybe people didn't wipe before flashing, but I've had zero issues and fantastic battery life. Performance is top notch. No soft reboots, no lag, just pure win.


I agree but I never wipe and always flash over.... Not a single problem I can pinpoint

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Wanna know how I know you're a fanboi?
> 
> I haz no sig


Because you shoot guns?


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> You can say "Fail" all you want, but there just as many of 'us' that are not having _any _issues with Liquid 1.3.


50% success rate does not impress me. That said I have not had issues with either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Dang 5 pages and this is still going on...


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> 50% success rate does not impress me. That said I have not had issues with either.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol, yes not impressive , unless you are on the good 50%.
I use many ROMs and usually don't have any problems with any of them. I switch between AOKP, Liquid, BAMF and AXIOM. I'm not a Liquid fan boy by any stretch, just stating the fact that I had no issues with the latest version.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure how anyone is having problems with liquid... I hooked 5 local friends phones up with 1.3 all yielding the same results.. 50% success rate my ass...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I bounce back and forth quite a bit, but usually find myself on AOKP. Just prefer it a little bit more due to themes among other things.

I really like both roms though. And both devs are outstanding. I encourage everyone to try both.


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquid runs like a bat out of hell, it's by far the quickest smoothest room I've tried. ymmv


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> Liquid ruins like a bat out of hell, it's by far the quickest smoothest room I've tried. ymmv


^This


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

So Wtf are all these issues ppl talking about @ liquids rom? I've been also wanting to try 1.3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> So Wtf are all these issues ppl talking about @ liquids rom? I've been also wanting to try 1.3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't WANT... Do it! Lol you won't look back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I just took someone else's advice and dlled fauxes kernel for this.. It's running at 1420 and this is butterrrrr... Deff a good choice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> I don't know if you noticed the size difference in the file size
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The removed stuff are translations and documentations. None have any performance implications. There is no magic here. You can't just remove a bunch of system files and expect everything to wrok. 
About the "bloated coding": As I mentioned earlier, liquid settings is "FORKED" from rom control, that means 90% of the code is the same.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> I am so glad im not so busy that I need a phone on crack, the millisecond difference between aokp and liquid isnt nearly enough for me to consider having less options, I mean does everyone else really rely on that extra millisecond boost?


While I agree it's nice to have options, I have to ask this, are you using all these options? How many of the options are options you would never use? Just asking.


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

AOKP is my current preference since it's on the cutting edge of bug fixes and features


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> The removed stuff are translations and documentations. None have any performance implications. There is no magic here. You can't just remove a bunch of system files and expect everything to wrok.
> About the "bloated coding": As I mentioned earlier, liquid settings is "FORKED" from rom control, that means 90% of the code is the same.


Everything in all these roms is forked just about. So that's nothing new.

Obviously you CAN remove a lot of crap and everything does work. Liquid is that example. I'm sure other devs remove crap as well.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Because you shoot guns?










No, are you retarded?The guy that says he is humble is really the guy that is prideful. The asshat that says he is not a fanboy is really the fanboi.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I use Gummy, because my opinions, preferences, and personal experience are beyond reproach and better than everyone else's.

CASE CLOSED.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> I use Gummy, because my opinions, preferences, and personal experience are beyond reproach and better than everyone else's.
> 
> CASE CLOSED.


Yes panda master...


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

See, in order to Prepare Your Android properly, you must indulge in some erratic, inane ego flexing on the internet. This get's your bootloader and recovery all loose and flexible for your favorite rom.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> Everything in all these roms is forked just about. So that's nothing new.
> 
> Obviously you CAN remove a lot of crap and everything does work. Liquid is that example. I'm sure other devs remove crap as well.


dude did you even read my post? I said they removed translations/etc not system files. The really unnecessary bloat is removed from other roms as well (like verizon bloatware for cdma). And it doesn't really matter what they removed. Does your phone get slower when your sd card is 2gb full versus 4gb full?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> dude did you even read my post? I said they removed translations/etc not system files. The really unnecessary bloat is removed from other roms as well (like verizon bloatware for cdma). And it doesn't really matter what they removed. Does your phone get slower when your sd card is 2gb full versus 4gb full?


Lo que estas diciendo es que si hablo espanol no puedo usar Liquid? Chupa. Que voy a hacer???? FML


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

I go with the guy who wrote most of the code and that is Romanb

Like the coke slogan goes...."Its the real thing"


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> Lo que estas diciendo es que si hablo espanol no puedo usar Liquid? Chupa. Que voy a hacer???? FML


Standby while I go learn spanish.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

davey11 said:


> I go with the guy who wrote most of the code and that is Romanb
> 
> Like the coke slogan goes...."Its the real thing"


Plus... who can hate on a pink unicorn.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calbysdad (Nov 26, 2011)

I have mostly used AOKP and loved it. But, from b29 and on, I have had bluetooth issues. This personally is huge. I listen to podcasts and use bluetooth for hours everyday and something went awry. I tried Liquid 1.3 and have had no issues. Love it. May go back and try AOKP in a few releases, but right now, I am happy...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Plus... who can hate on a pink unicorn.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The boot screen is the first thing I remove from AOKP actually, lol.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> The boot screen is the first thing I remove from AOKP actually, lol.


Sadly usually I flash a diff. boot animation as well. The pink unicorn is cool but I found a boot animation I like more lol.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

They are both to buggy for me. I run DTs patient zero m1 with Franco's m3 ....butter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> dude did you even read my post? I said they removed translations/etc not system files. The really unnecessary bloat is removed from other roms as well (like verizon bloatware for cdma). And it doesn't really matter what they removed. Does your phone get slower when your sd card is 2gb full versus 4gb full?


That's not even close. So, liquid makes their rom half the size of AOKP for what? Cleaning up unicorn rainbow crap... No. Its small for another reason. Speed.

BTW. Liquid 1.35 is up. LOL.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I prefer Liquid. It just feels right when I use it and has many of the features I want in a rom. Aokp is fantastic, but I think for the kind of performance I seek, Liquid has the edge. Plus, I've never had stability issues since beta 3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

dustinmj said:


> I ban you for having a fudging chinchilla.


Haha, me too. My girlfriend on the other hand makes me put it back on anytime she switches themes and loses it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> That's not even close. So, liquid makes their rom half the size of AOKP for what? Cleaning up unicorn rainbow crap... No. Its small for another reason. Speed.
> 
> BTW. Liquid 1.35 is up. LOL.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Nokia 1100 firmware is a few kilobytes. It must be the best then!
I guess we will just have to agree to disagree since I'm trying to reason but you just keep saying "speed" all over again.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> Nokia 1100 firmware is a few kilobytes. It must be the best then!
> I guess we will just have to agree to disagree since I'm trying to reason but you just keep saying "speed" all over again.


Agree to disagree. Sounds good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Liquid is definitely faster. I hate to say that because the themes for aokp are better so I try to use that rom, but liquid roms always keep me coming back because its flat out faster

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried out Liquid a few times for a day or two and I fail to see the speed difference. I firmly believe a large portion of speed people see in different ROMs is part placebo but that's my opinion.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I firmly believe a large portion of speed people see in different ROMs is part placebo but that's my opinion.


Have to agree. IMHO, performance is mostly in the kernel, not the userland (the ROM). Kernel does all the important stuff (reading, writing, driver control, memory control/interaction), the ROM just gets all the credit as it's what the user actually sees. Sure you can screw up a ROM so bad the Kernel is going to go "oooo nuuuuu, what did I do to deserve to be run with this God forsaken ROM







." However, I think one really has to try hard to really do that.

However, I think it takes a lot of screwing up for something like that to be noticeable than the differences in either of these 2 ROMs. Each to their own though of course and whatever makes one happy


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm curious, how does one say one rom is faster than the other? Is there a scientific procedure for this? 
If not, then one can assume it's a seat of the pants determination that's open to all sorts of loopholes. 
I could say grandma's nasty fast banana nut surprise rom is the fastest and I would be correct?

This post courtesy of Tapatalk2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

davey11 said:


> I'm curious, how does one say one rom is faster than the other? Is there a scientific procedure for this?
> If not, then one can assume it's a seat of the pants determination that's open to all sorts of loopholes.
> I could say grandma's nasty fast banana nut surprise rom is the fastest and I would be correct?
> 
> This post courtesy of Tapatalk2


You shave a few dozen milliseconds off of various animations.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> You shave a few dozen milliseconds off of various animations.


And to someone like me (whos very very sensitive to these sorts of things) I quite enjoy those shaven milliseconds. Its like the difference between a girl with a bush and one whos nice and....Well you get the point im making. Personal preference tho







I do dig the mods being straight up though


----------



## skippythegoat (Jul 3, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> Nokia 1100 firmware is a few kilobytes. It must be the best then!
> I guess we will just have to agree to disagree since I'm trying to reason but you just keep saying "speed" all over again.


Not exactly a valid comparison. If you look at two roms designed for the same phone, it seems logical to say that the smaller or less bloated rom will be faster. If you were to compare two firmwares for the Nokia 1100 and you found that there was a larger firmware that operated much better than that of the smaller firmware, go ahead. To me your comparison would be like saying my race car runs better on high octane fuel, but my truck with a diesel engine runs poorly with such. Its a situation where a single value is being compared to two entirely different systems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

ArmanUV loves commit history


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

nocoast said:


> ArmanUV loves commit history


LOL you got me man. How did you figure it out?


----------



## ultraboykj (Apr 25, 2012)

I love AOKP and Liquid. I am either one or the other. I was AOKP for many weeks ( Build 27-34 ) and I loved it. In the last 2 weeks or so, Ive been using Liquid and I do find it "slightly" faster. Perhaps in my head I thought ... so I dloaded a couple benchmark testers and LS won out every time over AOKP. Mind you, this is NOT significant "blow out of the water" winning - this is "LS did the tests a little quicker" winning. AnTuTu ( I think I have that right ) was about 80 more running all tests.

I find, AOSP roms update slightly slower than AOKP, which means I am not re-roming my phone twice a week - which appeals to me. Once, week is enough for me.

*throws in 2 cents*


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I love Stock Rooted, I win.


----------



## Keltron (Dec 29, 2011)

Make a nandroid, WIPE, load up Liquid 1.35 (which fixed all the bugs from 1.3 and is amazing) and judge for yourself. No one else can tell you how a specific ROM will run on YOUR phone. Every phone is different. Some people swear by Franco's kernel (which is included with Liquid) on their phones. Franco's kernel is hit or miss on my phone. I loaded up with Trinity TEUV1046 and my phone is amazing right now. No complaints.

If you don't like a Liquid, just restore your nandroid. What do you have to lose besides maybe an hour of your time?

..Oh and make sure you flash the "extras" package if you want face unlock and other goodies.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

For reference. I don't personally add the extras to liquid. So I'm sitting @ 90 mb versus AOKP @ 187 mb. Maybe I've convinced myself its faster. I used to be a huge htc sense fanboy. Now I like the idea of smaller is better. Minimal bloat & add ons.

Thx to nocoast for the input on the matter. I think he said my point much better than I attempted to.

Apologies to ArmanUV if I offended.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Liquid has at least 300 horsepower.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Liquid is better, faster, sexier. Want proof? Like I posted in the liquid thread, I ran a quadrant on liq 1.3 and got something like 57 million. End over story. AOKP can't even top 10,000!!!! SMH... And, what-a-spaz runs liquid and she's much cuter than you, AOKP fan boy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

All of us be running the same phone. Shouldn't we be cussing out rezound and razr and iphone (blech) owners rather than bitching among ourselves?
Those rezound owners have to take a wire an short out some pins on their phone to get s-off. Now THAT is pathetic.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

davey11 said:


> All of us be running the same phone. Shouldn't we be cussing out rezound and razr and iphone (blech) owners rather than bitching among ourselves?
> Those rezound owners have to take a wire an short out some pins on their phone to get s-off. Now THAT is pathetic.


Yes, it is. Considering HTC said they would no longer lock the bootloader.


----------

